# Το μυθολογικό κενό



## Katsik35 (Jun 26, 2020)

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες, χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας. Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω το βιβλίο του Αλέξη Πολίτη «Το μυθολογικό κενό – Δοκίμια και σχόλια για την ιστορία, τη φιλολογία, την ανθρωπολογία και άλλα», έκδοση «Πόλις», 2000, ISBN 978-960-8132-19-1, το οποίο έχει εξαντληθεί και δεν υπάρχει στα βιβλιοπωλεία. Το αναζήτησα σε όσα παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Αν κάποιος από σας μπορεί να μου υποδείξει κάποια άλλη πηγή θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων. Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.
Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω η ανάρτηση να είναι στο κατάλληλο φόρουμ. Αν όχι, οι μοδεράτορες ας τη βάλουν στη θέση που της αρμόζει. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## presunto (Jun 27, 2020)

Katsik35,

Εδώ που λέει ότι κυκλοφορεί; http://www.biblionet.gr/book/45503/Πολίτης,_Αλέξης,_1945-/Το_μυθολογικό_κενό


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, presunto, θα το δοκιμάσω, αν και έχω μια αμυδρή ανάμνηση ότι τους το είχα ξαναζητήσει και δεν το είχαν. Είναι, δυστυχώς, αρκετά διαδεδομένο πρόβλημα στα online βιβλιοπωλεία το να μην ενημερώνουν το site τους και να εμφανίζουν ως διαθέσιμα βιβλία που, στην πραγματικότητα, δεν έχουν. Πάντως, σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Edit: Συγγνώμη, βιάστηκα να απαντήσω και δεν πρόσεξα ότι το link που μου έστειλες είναι του biblionet. Τα online βιβλιοπωλεία που φέρουν το βιβλίο ως διαθέσιμο βασίζονται σ'αυτήν ακριβώς την ανάρτηση του biblionet αλλά, όταν τους το παραγγείλω, μου απαντούν ότι έχει εξαντληθεί. Έστειλα ήδη σχετική πρατήρηση στο biblionet.Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη βιασύνη μου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Η biblionet είναι βιβλιογραφική βάση που δεν ενημερώνεται ως προς τη διαθεσιμότητα. Εγώ περιμένω ανταπόκριση από βιβλιοθήκη. Αλλιώς μένει ο εκδότης.


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel, αλλά οι βιβλιοθήκες δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημά μου. Μένω στις Βρυξέλλες και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στις ελληνικές βιβλιοθήκες. Εξάλλου, θα ήθελα το βιβλίο για τη δική μου βιβλιοθήκη, όχι απλώς για να το διατρέξω. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 27, 2020)

Επικοινώνησα με αυτό το παλαιοβιβλιοπωλείο και το έχει. Επικοινωνήστε για τα περαιτέρω:
https://www.bookinist.gr/index.php?...rt_product_id=6717&virtuemart_category_id=406


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Επικοινώνησα με αυτό το παλαιοβιβλιοπωλείο και το έχει. Επικοινωνήστε για τα περαιτέρω:
> https://www.bookinist.gr/index.php?...rt_product_id=6717&virtuemart_category_id=406



Είσαι άψογος!


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 27, 2020)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αμφοτέρους.


----------

